# Which compact gun should I get to carry?



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

I’m looking for a compact to carry, I mostly carry with in the belt holsters. I am thinking about G26, G27, PPS, or P2000c. As of right now I am leaning towards the G26 because of the cheap ammo, less recoil for a compact and because the dependability and reputation of the Glock for the money spent on them. I have a reg P2000 9mm but I need a smaller gun to carry. I love the HK’s but the Glock also seems like a good buy. What Would You Get????? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Before going with the G26, at least give the XDsc a hold. It feels infinitely better in my hand than the G26, plus is comes with that extended mag that holds 16 rounds of 9mm.

You should buy the one that fits you best, though.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Predictably, I would get the Glock because of its lower bore axis, shorter trigger reset, greater availability of holsters/magazines/accessories, and long and deep track record of excellent reliability.


----------



## firemediceric (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm loving my little Kahr PM 40


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Touche` Spartan. I have an XD40SC, and for me there was no comparison in comfort between the XD and the Glock. The Glock is a great gun and has many years of proven reliability, however I feel (as do many others) that the XD is a Glock...just better:smt023


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I'd check out the XD too. Though I carry a G23 i looked at a XD a while back and 'bout got ....well... It was nice! My next handgun will probably be a XD. I just not sure if it will be a 9mm or 45.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Glock, XD, M&P, Sig, HK, Walther -- they are all great and reliable handguns, so get the one that fits your hand the best and don't look back.

Of the models you mention -- if I didn't have any ccw to begin with, I would get the PPS as it is quite thin, and I'm a Walther fan. I don't own one however because I already have a Glock 26, and it is a wonderful handgun. IOW, the PPS is nice, but not nice enough to warrant the extra cost of switching. But then again, I am a Walther fan, so there's a good chance I'll end up with a PPS anyway.....

PhilR.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

HK PSP. Several good used (read less expensive) PSPs on the market right now. :smt023


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

I looked into the XD in the 9mm and I like it, now I have to go hold one. thanks. still unsure if I should get a 9mm or 40cal.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

go with the 9mm
I have the G26 
for backup it can take the G17 clip with 19 rounds
the others can't do that
it does have the longest history of reliability and availability of parts and accessories but
i love the PPS!!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Get the XD9SC... Fantastic, accurate, reliable, simple, safe, low-recoil...

Under $500


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> Get the XD9SC... Fantastic, accurate, reliable, simple, safe, low-recoil...
> 
> Under $500


I think im going to go with the XD9SC, I'm going to go hold one this weekend if I can find one. thanks for the info.... do you think they can compare with the dependability of the glock?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

What tha' hell. Just get one of each!


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

Charlie said:


> What tha' hell. Just get one of each!


well, thats what will happen in the end, but im thinking about right now, one at a time, ha $$


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

paine said:


> I think im going to go with the XD9SC, I'm going to go hold one this weekend if I can find one. thanks for the info.... do you think they can compare with the dependability of the glock?


Here's the 20,000 round torture test on the XD.

http://springfield-armory.primediaoutdoors.com/SPstory11.php

From the article:



> The more I looked at this gun, the more I found myself comparing it to a Glock. The trigger safeties are very similar, but the XD's trigger is made of metal. Its sights are metal, too. The XD also has a superior trigger pull. The grip angle is improved, which enables more intuitive target acquisition for most shooters.





> So to learn more about what this gun is capable of, we replicated the Glock USA 1,000-round torture test. But instead of performing it with a new gun, we began the tests only after we'd put 17,500 rounds through the gun.





> During that first shooting session, it quickly became apparent that it is especially easy to shoot with the XD. In fact, toward the end of the match, one of my friends put away his Glock and used my XD. Despite owning a Glock for 10 years and having no prior familiarity with the XD, his shooting immediately improved. This same experience was repeated with many shooters throughout the test.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I own 2 XDs.

Never a failure to fire. Hundreds of rounds. Wait... ONE out of round Win WhiteBox 45... but tha was the bullet, not the gun.

The 45 did fail to FEED an occasional last round fromthe mag, leaving an open slide, like the mag was empty. I removed and deburred/lubed the follower. No more issue.

They are simply awesome, except for that annoying 1/1,000,000th of an inch higher bore axis problem Mike hates... But then, I think the recoil spring configuration is superior to the Glock...

I think Mike and I should go head-to-head... Glock vs XD when he gets home. Then after the smokeless smoke clears, we'll argue over a few ice cold beers, and still resolve nothing. 

Who's joining us?

Jeff


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

PS...

Before ytou leave the gun store w/ your new XD9SC, spend an extra $9.95 on the Pearce Grips mag extension for your pinky finger. Swap the mag base-plate on the flush fit mag immediately.

Springfield should make this a standard piece.

Jeff


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

propellerhead said:


> Here's the 20,000 round torture test on the XD.
> 
> http://springfield-armory.primediaoutdoors.com/SPstory11.php
> 
> From the article:


.... "A wannabe Glock."

That was my first thought after laying eyes on Springfield Armory's XD9 pistol. Closer inspection of the slide revealed the words "Made in Croatia." Those are words that, when stamped on the slide of a handgun, aren't known to inspire the consumer's confidence.

--- They say USA all over them, thats a big trun away for me when a gun says Springfield armory USA but are made else where. They only guns I own that are not made in US are the german guns my Walther and HK, and well my Browning but I know the place of origin is not a problem with some but its still a trun of to me to see USA all over a gun and then hear they are made over seas. thanks.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> But then, I think the recoil spring configuration is superior to the Glock...


I don't own any XD's, but I do have a Glock, and it's recoil spring/rod work perfectly. I am therefore wondering how the XD's configuration is superior to something that is already 100%. I'm sure that if I had my own XD that I could figure that out, but since I'm not in a position to compare, can you tell me what about the XD's setup is better than a Glock's?

thanks,
PhilR.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

When you purchase a Walther P99 A/S full-size or compact model in 9mm, you IQ goes up 20 points, and legions of Germans cheer your name as you walk down the street.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

When you purchase a Walther P99 A/S full-size or compact model in 9mm, you IQ goes up 20 points, and legions of Germans cheer your name as you walk down the street. 

How would ya know unless you spit German?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> When you purchase a Walther P99 A/S full-size or compact model in 9mm, you IQ goes up 20 points, and legions of Germans cheer your name as you walk down the street.


You also get free entry into Oktoberfest, and if you can't make it, they'll just ship you the beer. Just make sure you send in your warranty card...
:drinkers:
PhilR.


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> When you purchase a Walther P99 A/S full-size or compact model in 9mm, you IQ goes up 20 points, and legions of Germans cheer your name as you walk down the street.


I have a full size P99 .40cal in QPQ finish and I love the gun, I think I even talked with you about a mark on the finish and you helped me with that. I was thinking about the PPS, the main idea of the next one i buy is size for carry, and I have the full size P2000 and the P99 but want smaller. What do you think about the PPS Ship???


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> They are simply awesome, except for that annoying 1/1,000,000th of an inch higher bore axis problem Mike hates... But then, I think the recoil spring configuration is superior to the Glock...


Heh, I think the bore axis is more like 1/4" higher, which is quite a bit, at least in my hands. But my other, bigger issue with the XD is the much longer and mushier trigger reset versus the Glock.



> I think Mike and I should go head-to-head... Glock vs XD when he gets home. Then after the smokeless smoke clears, we'll argue over a few ice cold beers, and still resolve nothing.


No offense, but I saw your 1.5-1.7 second time for pairs from the ready in the other thread, so you'd better practice up in the next four months! :mrgreen: Though, hmmm, I will be rather rusty when I return from Afghanistan. Not much pistol shooting here.

But seriously, if I shot the XD better and faster than the Glock, I would give serious thought to clearing out the Glocks and buying XDs. I have no ego invested in the Glock, and I am not ashamed to ditch one gun for another. Hell, I ditched the 1911 after a 20-year love affair.

It actually does sound like a good idea. With over 4000 members now, maybe it is time to start considering/planning an "HGF Nation" meet. What say you guys and gals?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

paine said:


> I have a full size P99 .40cal in QPQ finish and I love the gun, I think I even talked with you about a mark on the finish and you helped me with that. I was thinking about the PPS, the main idea of the next one i buy is size for carry, and I have the full size P2000 and the P99 but want smaller. What do you think about the PPS Ship???


Well, the PPS is so new - there has been no set track record yet. I think it is a good gun, though (it is a Walther). However, when compared side by side with the P99c - it IS the same size, except for thickness. And for me, that tiny bit of thickness ain't worth another $600. I also find the grip a bit TOO thin - as far as comfort is concerned. And, the trigger has the QA trigger, instead of the A/S that is found on the P99.

I'd love to try one, and maybe I'd buy one if I liked it. But, as an owner of a P99c - I can't justify it myself.

Now, if I WAS looking for a gun that size and didn't own anything like it - I probably would narrow it down to the P99c, the PPS and the HK P2000 SK.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

PhilR. said:


> You also get free entry into Oktoberfest, and if you can't make it, they'll just ship you the beer. Just make sure you send in your warranty card...
> :drinkers:
> PhilR.


That's right. The offer for the "Legions of Germans screaming your name" was a mail in rebate deal. :smt082


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> That's right. The offer for the "Legions of Germans screaming your name" was a mail in rebate deal. :smt082


yeah, I'm still all over the place, I dont know what to get. Now I'm looking into the M&P9c


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

paine said:


> yeah, I'm still all over the place, I dont know what to get. Now I'm looking into the M&P9c


I've heard that they are great pistols, and there's a rebate + extra mags promotion going on right now.

Try to hold one if you can. From various posts on other forums, it seems that some people's grip puts a finger over the mag release button, and they accidentally drop the mag while firing.

PhilR.


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

PhilR. said:


> I've heard that they are great pistols, and there's a rebate + extra mags promotion going on right now.
> 
> Try to hold one if you can. From various posts on other forums, it seems that some people's grip puts a finger over the mag release button, and they accidentally drop the mag while firing.
> 
> PhilR.


cool I didint know that, I'll keep that in mind!! they seem like great guns and I hear good things about them. TOO Many Choices, and alot of great guns.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

paine said:


> .... "A wannabe Glock."
> 
> That was my first thought after laying eyes on Springfield Armory's XD9 pistol. Closer inspection of the slide revealed the words "Made in Croatia." Those are words that, when stamped on the slide of a handgun, aren't known to inspire the consumer's confidence.
> 
> --- They say USA all over them, thats a big trun away for me when a gun says Springfield armory USA but are made else where. They only guns I own that are not made in US are the german guns my Walther and HK, and well my Browning but I know the place of origin is not a problem with some but its still a trun of to me to see USA all over a gun and then hear they are made over seas. thanks.


Glocks aren't made in the US either...


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

Spartan said:


> Glocks aren't made in the US either...


Yup I know that, but they also don't say 'USA' all over then, I mean I know it says where its made and also says 'Springfield armory USA' and where its made but still.

It still looks like it would be a great carry gun, and I'm still thinking about it. thanks!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> When you purchase a Walther P99 A/S full-size or compact model in 9mm, you IQ goes up 20 points, and legions of Germans cheer your name as you walk down the street.
> 
> How would ya know unless you spit German?


I'm assuming U meant "speak"?

Well, they send you a pocket translator with the "legion of germans" :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

If you're on a budget (like me) look at the Kel-Tec's. Either the P-11 or the PF-9. Both are 9mm and basically the same gun except the P-11 is double stack 10 rds and the PF-9 is single stack 7 rd. Both are reliable and accurate and the only bad thing I can say about them is that the trigger pull is rather heavy, although kits are available to lighten the pull. The P-11 was also available in .40 S&W and called the P-40. The Millineumn Pro series of Taurus pistols (available in .380, 9mm, .40, and .45) deserve mention too. I had a Mil-Pro PT140 .40 S&W and loved it, until I got stupid and sold it to buy a rifle. I know they're not Glock's, H-K's, Walther's, Khar's, or XD's, but money dosen't always talk the loudest. Just food for thought.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

*tough choices*

I'm a long standing Glock fan but recently made the mistake of shooting an XD 4" and G23 side by side at a local range that rents guns. The XD surprised me because I actually shot better with it than the Glock that I am acustomed to. Not exactly ready to part with my G19 in favor of an all XD line up but it sure gave me a new outlook on the XD along with a measure of respect. Regretably, I have not had the opportunity to try out the P99 or PX4 Storm that has also peaked my interest. Bottom line and as has already been mentioned try and rent and shoot as many offerings as you can find prior to purchase. Gun store fondling is a good start but nothing replaces actually putting rounds down range. Good luck to you as there are many fine offerings in the mid sized polymer class.

Tuefelhunden


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

I think I am going to try to find a PPS, they are hard to come by right now, but I'll keep looking. Still very unsure, the glock26, XDsd9 are good guns for the money, and I like the grip safty on the XD. Oh well I guess I'll just have to keep looking and one day I'll figure it out. Thanks!


----------

